# Left raw, cut broccoli out overnight, is it safe?



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I've looked at some food safety sites but they do not talk about this situation, thanks!


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I think it would be fine. Maybe just soak it in some cold water if it has wilted a bit.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

it should be fine


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

It's fine.


----------



## sharksmum (Dec 31, 2003)

Totally fine.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree with the above posters


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

eat it.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamilla626* 
eat it.

with some cottage cheese mmmm


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

I'd eat it.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

oh no, it's totally ruined, poisonous even, seriously, all you folks who would eat it are putting yourself in such danger, why would you do that?

Just kidding of course














:

thankfully, vegetables and fruits are used to being left at room temperature for some time. OP, you are very cute. I asked some question like that once, and learned the truth from some nice folks who didn't laugh at me. And look at me, making fun of the whole situation. How awful am I?


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
OP, you are very cute.









:







:







:

Thanks everyone. I see a stir fry in my future!


----------

